# coccida and how to get rid of it?? any natural remedies?



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am writing in a hope to hear advise from somene who had similar problem. My Cockatiels got coccidosis (more details in a tread "'please help me diagnose the illness"') They've been on toltrazuril (active ingredient in such meds as Baycox) for already 20 days, plus 1 week on sulfa, and even,though,they are better they are far from recovery. Their poop still looks abnormal/infected and severely affected birds still look sick. I dont know what else to try (my vet is out of ideas too).I asked him if we should try Metronidazol,but he cant advise me the dosage and says this med.can really compromise bird's kidneys and cause poisoning/death. So if I am to try that, I have to figure out the correct dose. 
Does anyone have any more suggestions of what I can do. I was thinking giving them aloe vera juice but found a lot of controversial info which scares me off. Somehow, I am hoping to reach a happy ending in this battle,but now just out of ideas of what to do next. Dont wont to give more toltrazuril, but afraid to stop the treatment, so the sick birds would feel even worse. 
Would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The doctor didn't recommend anything like baytril or amoxicillin? We don't normally see the birds from petsmart as they're rarely sick but we do see a lot of their rodents and we normally treat them for illnesses with baytril. It seems to clear everything they've ever come in with right up so that might be something to discuss with your vet.

Any medication you give can have side effects. You have just to be prepared for that when giving it.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you Roxy Culver ! The vet did mention Keflex, but said it wont help agaist Coccida, but I will definitely discuss the Baytril with him


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend trying to treat a protozoa infection with antibacterial drugs...Metronidazole sounds much more appropriate, if coccidia has been identified.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> ...Metronidazole sounds much more appropriate, if coccidia has been identified.
> Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote


Definitely agree. Not sure why the vet is afraid to give metro, we use it regularly in dogs to treat GI issues. Just make sure to do a round of probiotics after you finish the meds.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

coconut oil


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Could you please give more details on how to use the coconut oil for tiels?? And did it really help your bird int he past?
I am going to see the vet again on tuesday and discuss all the meds with him


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeking more advice.. All last month I was trying treat my birds for cossidia infection and on the same time I had 4 hatchlings.They are now 5 weeks old and 2 of them had developed red swollen eyes. I saw this picture https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...PAhVP0WMKHTi_Ay4QsAQIGg#imgrc=E-GSPOPC57mEpM: and It looks like it may be Giardia,not Coccidia.... Does anyone know if cocci.causes red eyes too?? Medicine for Cocci (toltazuril) did seem to help, but not completely. Recently, vet put my birds on a Baytril fort 10 days. My birds were not itchy,but this conjuctivitis like eyes are confusing to me ..Giardia or Coccidia??May be I am treating for the wrong thing. I am going to ask the Vet again,but he is a dog/cat vet and it seems he doesnt know what to do any better then I am. So I would really appreciate an advice here.. Does Cocci causes red eyes??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Conjunctivitis is usually more upper respiratory related and the birds would need eye medication to treat. This is not a normal symptom of giardia for dogs or humans, but I don't know about birds. You may need to have your vet consult with a specialist, that's what mine had to do.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe the vet can get a blood sample from one of the birds and send it for testing, psiticosis can cause red eyes, but I am not sure of other symptoms or if they match your flock, but I would definitely ask about disease testing to try and rule things out and narrow it down instead of just shooting in the dark and hoping to find the cure. I personally would also stop all breeding by the birds until the flock is healthy again. Babies are so fragile and immune suppressed that they are bound to catch anything going around, sometimes with fatal consequences... good luck, I hope you can find and fix the problem soon.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you all ! I have stopped all the breeding but this couple was sitting on eggs when I have discovered the sicksness of the flock. I thought the babies wont make it at all but they did. Coccidia leads to secondary infection,including respiratory and conjunctivitis is a symptom. Giving these babies Baytril does help a lot. My concern was if I should treat for Giardia,rather then Coccidia. Will see if I can make a more accurate testing. Since Giardia and Coccidia are both protozoan,their symptoms are alike,but necroscopy showed a lot of blood in the intestines and Vet told me its more likely Coccidia. So far I am doing Toltrazuril in the mornig, Baytril in the evening.
What is upseting is that these deseases are now so rare,so there isnt much info,or noone with knowledge to ask. I guess if I ever win this battle against "'the bug"" I would be the first..
Once again,thank you all for your time!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Giardia and coccidia are rare? Definitely not here in Texas. I think we see one or two dogs a week with either one or the other. It may not be as common where you are OR your doctor doesn't have as much experience with it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Metronidazole or ronidazole would treat both coccidiea and giardia. They are not rare. Treating them should be fairly routine for a vet.


----------

